# AF rebottled??



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Does this happen a lot?
I cannot see the people at AF being too happy with this kind of reselling.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Auto-Fine...ssories_Car_Care_Cleaning&hash=item3ce79563cb


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

:lol: have to laugh, re bottle product being re bottled again :lol:


----------



## Drewie (Apr 13, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: have to laugh, re bottle product being re bottled again :lol:


:lol::lol:

The fake sun guns look alright though  
Whenever I see carboncollective products I just lose all faith anyway :lol:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Drewie said:


> :lol::lol:
> 
> The fake sun guns look alright though
> Whenever I see carboncollective products I just lose all faith anyway :lol:


I have never heard of carbon collective until now. Sun gun looks ok but dear :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Kiashuma said:


> :lol: have to laugh, re bottle product being re bottled again :lol:


It's not rebottled it's manufactured FOR THEM by another manufacturer

You can't but the same af product from another supplier

It's not like autobrite who literally do just go from one bottle to another and add their own label ...

Doesn't seem to stop you entering the waxathon every week though does it


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Doesn't seem to stop you entering the waxathon every week though does it


:lol: Seen a few people slagging AF products off.. Always seem to enter the Weekly Waxathon though


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kimo73 said:


> It's not rebottled it's manufactured FOR THEM by another manufacturer
> 
> You can't but the same af product from another supplier
> 
> ...


I only entered it this week, have not for months and months and i normally say 500 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Jord said:


> :lol: Seen a few people slagging AF products off.. Always seem to enter the Weekly Waxathon though


Don't normally enter, if i win this week you can have them :thumb::buffer:


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Kiashuma said:


> Don't normally enter, if i win this week you can have them :thumb::buffer:


I won last week :thumb:


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Jord said:


> I won last week :thumb:


:lol: well done mate, good on you :thumb:


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

TBH it depends if you trust the seller enough to think they won't water it down a bit. Massive mark up for them anyways. Usually I would rather trust a member on here than ebay but its most likely to be someone on here anyway.

Some users genuinely won't got through alot of product so this may appeal to them where as others want the fancy packaging so won't bother.

I once gave a sample pot to someone for free and they didn't believe it was genuine as AF don't sell sample pots. Told the cheeky sod to ring AF, as James sent it me with an order. It all comes down to trust. If in doubt just purchase from reputable traders.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I won the waxathon about a year and a half ago...out of all the products I got, the Hogs Hair Brushes were the best  Still use em!


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

I guess you have to call the ebay seller 'enterprising'

Since 5L spritz costs £28 then breaking it up into 10 x 500ml at £8 each
they are now selling 5l for £80 (excluding new bottle costs)


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

A lot of brands have the same manufacterer.see chemical guys and poorboys and insta finish. Not many can make those products.gyeon and carpro and some othera came from the same manufacterer. The base of the formula was the same, but each with own tweaks and twitches... Untill carpro decided to build his own factory
But the formula and demands of the product are decided by AF. So no rebottling here.


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 30, 2013)

I'd just spend the extra £1 and buy from Polished Bliss...


----------



## lucky_paddy (Feb 14, 2010)

Blackmondie said:


> A lot of brands have the same manufacterer.see chemical guys and poorboys and insta finish. Not many can make those products.gyeon and carpro and some othera came from the same manufacterer. The base of the formula was the same, but each with own tweaks and twitches... Untill carpro decided to build his own factory
> But the formula and demands of the product are decided by AF. So no rebottling here.


+1 I agree it's their formula, which is why I wonder if AF would be concerned about their product being tampered with and then sold on 'under their branding'. It could also suggest copyright infringement and be something EBAY should be very concerned about. IMO


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

lucky_paddy said:


> +1 I agree it's their formula, which is why I wonder if AF would be concerned about their product being tampered with and then sold on 'under their branding'. It could also suggest copyright infringement and be something EBAY should be very concerned about. IMO


Agree totally. It's a bit like buying a CD and making copies and selling them on.

I'd be right pee'd off if I was AF.

It's probably watered down too, as it seems the seller is only bothered about making a profit.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

**



BadgerJCW said:


> Agree totally. It's a bit like buying a CD and making copies and selling them on.
> 
> I'd be right pee'd off if I was AF.
> 
> It's probably watered down too, as it seems the seller is only bothered about making a profit.


Perhaps if their overpriced average products were sensibly priced this re bottling of re bottled products with different labels from the same manufacturer might not happen


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

If you wanted to be sure, you could buy Autoglym - they state categorically that if it has Autoglym in the bottle, it will say Autoglym on the bottle.


----------



## shanew (Sep 23, 2011)

BadgerJCW said:


> Agree totally. It's a bit like buying a CD and making copies and selling them on.
> 
> I'd be right pee'd off if I was AF.
> 
> It's probably watered down too, as it seems the seller is only bothered about making a profit.


It's not really the case, it's more like buying a double cd set and selling the one you don't listen to. I don't see anything wrong with what he's doing as long as it's not being contaminated or diluted.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

O`Neil said:


> Perhaps if their overpriced average products were sensibly priced this re bottling of re bottled products with different labels from the same manufacturer might not happen


AF overpriced??? Guess you haven't checked out a lot of other brands...


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> AF overpriced??? Guess you haven't checked out a lot of other brands...


Definitely hasn't lol

Ah well, haters gonna hate


----------



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

Leebo310 said:


> I'd just spend the extra £1 and buy from Polished Bliss...


At least you'll be getting the real deal, you could end up with some watered down god only knows whats in the bottle crap.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> AF overpriced??? Guess you haven't checked out a lot of other brands...


Yeh like swissvax a perfect example!


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Definitely hasn't lol
> 
> Ah well, haters gonna hate


Lulzibubs


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> It's not rebottled it's manufactured FOR THEM by another manufacturer
> 
> You can't but the same af product from another supplier
> 
> ...


Not bashing AF as I haven't got a problem with them but I think you can buy their products elsewhere .... tough coat is very similar to AB seal & protect and both are similar to Carchem hard shell. We all know who is the actual manufacturer out of the 3


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

123HJMS said:


> Not bashing AF as I haven't got a problem with them but I think you can buy their products elsewhere .... tough coat is very similar to AB seal & protect and both are similar to Carchem hard shell. We all know who is the actual manufacturer out of the 3


Being rebottled and being manufactured for someone by another company are 2 different things 

The fact being, tough coat is not EXACTLY the same as either product


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

If you are only guessing and not 100% sure, you shouldn't say stuff like this... thats how those stupid rumours go around the net


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Marketing working its magic again on products....thats all I am going to say


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

By the time he pays postage, fees etc he's only making £4 out of it anyway lol

But as said, I'd rather get 'the real deal'


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Seeing this thread made me remember I need to buy some ultra glaze lol


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

In other news.... Sky TV boxes not actually made by Sky, Fosters lager not actually made by Fosters, M&S food not actually made by M&S, Next clothing not actually made by Next, Tesco fuel not made by Tesco.... Ho hum.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> Being rebottled and being manufactured for someone by another company are 2 different things
> 
> The fact being, tough coat is not EXACTLY the same as either product


he didnt say it was exactly the same, but i couldn't tell any difference between all 4 (forgot name of company Lee had), they all went on the same behaved the same and lost performance the same. If you have proof its different i,m all ears. one thing that is noticeable only 1 is a manufacturer :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> he didnt say it was exactly the same, but i couldn't tell any difference between all 4 (forgot name of company Lee had), they all went on the same behaved the same and lost performance the same. If you have proof its different i,m all ears. one thing that is noticeable only 1 is a manufacturer :thumb:


The point I was making was that you can't go out and buy af in another bottle

Autobrite however....

No let's not go into that lol


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> he didnt say it was exactly the same, but i couldn't tell any difference between all 4 (forgot name of company Lee had), they all went on the same behaved the same and lost performance the same. If you have proof its different i,m all ears. one thing that is noticeable only 1 is a manufacturer :thumb:


Auto finesse have their own factory were they manufacture their own products.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> The point I was making was that you can't go out and buy af in another bottle
> 
> Autobrite however....
> 
> No let's not go into that lol


but what is the difference between af and the other 2, because if there is no difference then you can buy af in another bottle


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Blackmondie said:


> AF overpriced??? Guess you haven't checked out a lot of other brands...


think he's on about desire and tough coat :thumb:


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> but what is the difference between af and the other 2, because if there is no difference then you can buy af in another bottle


I've never used the other two iirc so can't comment on that product


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bartl said:


> Auto finesse have their own factory were they manufacture their own products.


do they manufacture disire and tough coat there


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Bartl said:


> The difference is auto finesse doesn't sell there products to other companies for them to call it there own.


but what products they buy in can be supplied to any other company, tough coat is one :thumb:


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> but what products they buy in can be supplied to any other company, tough coat is one :thumb:


Why don't you just send James a message? He will tell you how it is.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't get why you keep going on when James has publicly said that they have other manufacturers and chemists working along side them

It's not like 90% of other companies who keep it all under wraps and make you think they're making everything from scratch 

You could reel off a whole list of companies doing the same as af or even literally just re bottling, you don't see people calling them here there and everywhere though because they don't speak as honestly and publicly ...


----------



## Doug_M (Jul 12, 2010)

As said previous, "haters gonna hate"


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

shanew said:


> It's not really the case, it's more like buying a double cd set and selling the one you don't listen to. I don't see anything wrong with what he's doing as long as it's not being contaminated or diluted.


Completely disagree. They bought it in bulk to sell on. Massively different to buying a double CD and selling the one on you don't listen to.

You'd probably think differently it was yourself working hard to build up a brand and then see this type of carry on.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> I've never used the other two iirc so can't comment on that product


the point is you claimed the AF was different to the others, when that was obviously your opinion and not fact. As i say i have tried them all and found no noticeable difference.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> Completely disagree. They bought it in bulk to sell on. Massively different to buying a double CD and selling the one on you don't listen to.
> 
> You'd probably think differently it was yourself working hard to build up a brand and then see this type of carry on.


 there doing no different to AF and other companys buying it and reselling :thumb:


----------



## BadgerJCW (Dec 20, 2013)

cheekymonkey said:


> there doing no different to AF and other companys buying it and reselling :thumb:


So why don't you see any of the DW sponsors/retailers on here buying in bulk and then selling them off in smaller plain bottles? They'd get shot down in flames if they did.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

BadgerJCW said:


> So why don't you see any of the DW sponsors/retailers on here buying in bulk and then selling them off in smaller plain bottles? They'd get shot down in flames if they did.


go look in the sales section on here you will see Af products for sale, no one seems to be making a fuss about them 
traders dont pay full price for the AF products they then resell to make a profit


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Kimo73 said:


> The point I was making was that you can't go out and buy af in another bottle
> 
> Autobrite however....
> 
> No let's not go into that lol


Errrr yes you can AF Tripple is a trade PDI polish!

Blinkers off fella. AF are a BRAND not an MANUFACTURE.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Seems this thread went a bit OT or OTT, anyway the thing with the eBay seller we will look in to, it's a bit odd and not something we come across often.

As for those still banging on about getting the same product in a different bottle, I'd like to point your attention to the same statement I made over a year ago:

_Whilst I rarely venture out of our own Auto Finesse section these days on to threads about our products, simply in respect for people to have a fair un-influenced discussion about them, I'd just like to set the record straight on this one, and stop people getting too carried away with their wild assumptions and unsupported theories, this sort of thread has come up before about our products with pretty much the same people saying the same things back then too.

Our products are all designed and developed by us in conjunction with a variety of chemical formulators suppliers and manufactures, and whilst we don't play a hand in mixing every single one our selves, we do a lot more than some people realise, or than some would want to have you believe. Many customers and even members of this very forum have been to our factory and seen exactly what we do, we don't hide, disguise or try to mislead anyone in to thinking anything other than what it is, there are certain products we do make in house and there are a few we out source the manufacture of for many varying reasons. But the one point I'd like to make very clear is we play a huge part in the R&D of our products, each and every product in our range is designed & developed by us, and made to our exact unique specification exclusively for us, usually after many tweaks and revisions to formulations after real world and controlled environment tests. Our main field of expertise is the hands on use of these types of product and thats what we channel in to everything we bring to market - FACT!

If you can get Citrus Power from another brand do it, but you can't.
If you can get our waxes from another supplier go for it, but again I can assure you that you can't nor will you be able to.
Snow foam, wheel cleaner, detail spray, interior detailer, tyre gel, I can go on and on through the range, whilst you may be able to get something remotely similar to one of our products from another brand/supplier you can't get our product in someone else's pot, jar or bottle - FACT!

We don't put anyones arm behind their back to make them buy our products, we simply have our offering, and we offer a good package at a fair price backed up with good customer service and down to earth detailing advise from people who actually understand detailing - FACT!

This is my first and last post in this thread on this subject, whilst I appreciate all those who have said kind words about us, and appreciate all of our customers, past, present and future, I don't feel the need to constantly defend my self, my team, or my company I have worked damn hard in building these past years.

If any of you have any other questions relating to the matters raised in this thread feel free to post in our section or email us via the website.

James Batty
Company founder & owner
Auto Finesse_


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> Errrr yes you can AF Tripple is a trade PDI polish!
> 
> Blinkers off fella. AF are a BRAND not an MANUFACTURE.


I know that they are a brand and I know they have other companies working alongside them

However they improve products for the better and provide damn good customer service

If you know where I can get tripple in another bottle then please tell me as I get through a lot of the stuff and I'd love to try then both side by side to see just how similar they are


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Now priced at £7. Perhaps the seller read this thread. Shame to see the usual af bashing going on. Same old same old. How many threads is there now about this subject?


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

At the end of the day, who cares who manufactured the product. If it works for you and you're happy with the price you paid then it could be tom and jerry pouring the waxes and making the products for all I care. I think we're all here for one thing, performance.


----------



## Markg2013 (Jan 24, 2013)

I remember years ago when my local Autosmart guy had to stop selling to someone due to it being rebottled by him and selling on saying it's his own. Two guesses who that was.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Lots of people getting their knickers in a twist.

If you like a brand / product then use it, what does it really matter what others think.


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

As James has said, absolutely no-one is forcing people to buy AF products! If they offend you that much, the solution is simple...keep your money in your pocket and get on with your day :thumb:


----------

